# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te shikoni Kerkesat qe keni derguar por qe nuk jane pranuar ne Facebook

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Ky eshte nje postim per te treguar se si mund te shikoni kerkesat qe keni derguar tek persona te ndryshem ne Facebook , te cilat nuk jane pranuar.

Atehere per te vazhduar duhet te jeni te kycur ne llogarine tuaj ne Facebook.

Klikoni ne kete link : https://apps.facebook.com/friendrequests/

dhe do te shfaqet dicka si fotoja me poshte :
Veproni njesoj si ne foto :



Hapi tjeter : Veproni perseri si ne foton me poshte :



Dhe ja ku eshte dhe rezultati i kerkesave qe une kam derguar por qe akoma sjane pranuar :

----------


## Marya

Po ti qenke gjimnazist mo...e paske pasion informatiken, mire mire

----------


## mia@

Ci do. Sikur nje dite te kalonte dhe personi mos e kishte pranuar kerkesen do e terhiqja mbrapsht. Njeri me te mire se veten nuk bej.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

